# super.38 or .38 super



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

looking at .38 supers what is fully ramped and supported and what brands in the 1911 platform come that way .if some one could explain it to me like i'm 6 yrs old it would be just jim dandy,i just mean keep it simple.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

addendum to.38 super question it sat there 3 months so nobody knows the answer well enough to explain it. i'm not really 6 for all the literal thinkers just want a little insight ,since i got zero response i'm considering a .357 sig caliber gun now which shows similar properties in guns easier to find in california ,any way my area


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Super .38" and ".38 Super" are the same, but only the former is correct.

"Fully supported" means that the entire cartridge is contained within the barrel's chamber. Most M1911-type guns leave a small unsupported area at bottom-center of the base of the cartridge, which is OK when using (relatively) low-pressure loads like the .45 ACP. But the Super .38 is a high-pressure cartridge, and the shell needs to be "fully supported."

In the M1911 platform as designed, this is contradictory because the shape and angle of the gun's feed ramp is what causes part of the cartridge to remain unsupported. Some means has to be found to permit smooth feeding, while still supporting the cartridge properly. I have to suppose that this is what "fully ramped" means.

(The above is partly conjectural, since I neither own nor have ever used a 1911 in Super .38—my experience is with the .45 ACP version only.)


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*.38 super*

thanks for the reply sir!i'm in the same boat with.45s up the yazoo i'll probably snag a sig p229 in .40 and get the .357sig barrel almost a 2'fer if i ignore the barrel cost of 2bills.i've heard you can do it with glocks but need new mags .unlike sigs mags which are same/same,don,t know about the glocks though! more research time i guess


----------

